# Fixing video shot with the wrong shutter speed



## jfruits (Mar 9, 2013)

I am using a 60D and shot a video at 30fps, but only had the frame rate set to 1/30 instead of 1/60 like I normally do. Is there a compressor setting or anything I can do to help correct this footage and make it useable for a normal video project? Help!


----------



## JasonATL (Mar 9, 2013)

No.

If I understand your problem, it is that you had a lower shutter speed than you would have liked. My assumption is that you got more motion blur than you would like. So, your question amounts to, "Can I remove motion blur?" As far as I know, the answer is no. You can try using a sharpen or unsharp mask filter in your NLE to try to get some sharpness back. However, the sharpness and detail isn't there in the first place, so I doubt this will help.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Mar 9, 2013)

jfruits said:


> I am using a 60D and shot a video at 30fps, but only had the frame rate set to 1/30 instead of 1/60 like I normally do. Is there a compressor setting or anything I can do to help correct this footage and make it useable for a normal video project? Help!



No, once something is more blurry looking each frame it's more blurry. You can't snap a still of someone running past you at 1/30th and then hope to make it seem like a 1/8000th shot later on. (I mean using some complex software you can try to deblur things a bit if the motion blur was mostly uniformish but it's no magic even in that case and for your video it would need to do such complex analysis).


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Mar 13, 2013)

Nah, sorry, stuck with it.

Depending on the subject it shouldn't look too bad. I've shot interview stuff at 1/30th in the past by mistake and it's been ok, slightly dreamy looking but still usuable.


----------



## psblend (Mar 13, 2013)

The previous posters are correct. Although you might look into MagicLantern firmware which can lock shutter speed for you among hunders of other useful video functions.

I feel like this is a more important question: does the video look okay? Like _paul13walnut5_ said, a shutter speed of 1/30sec can be perfect fine or even desirable for certain shots. If the video looks good, I wouldn't worry about it.

MagicLantern firmware:
http://www.magiclantern.fm/


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Mar 13, 2013)

Actually...

just re-reading the question...

are you confusing shutter speed with frame rate perhaps?

Yes the 180 degree rule is desirable, but not an absolute deal breaker.

Did you mean to shoot at 60fps rather than 30fps? FPS is independent from shutter speed, for 60fps you would probably want a shutter of 1/125th.

Either way you are stuck with what you've shot. Apps like compresser (apple only) can alter the viewing rate, but this will obviously affect your clip length and subject motion. Most NLE's let you mix and match frame rates, and do a decent enough job of repeating or interpolating.


----------

